# Tàng kinh cát > Tài liệu & chương trình tiện ích khác >  Tài liệu biến tần

## ngthtam.egn

Có ít tài liệu về manual biến tần share cho ae tham khảo.
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/l01hnuccx...jR_QDxA8a?dl=0

----------

minhTHUAN

----------


## 4fun

> Có ít tài liệu về manual biến tần share cho ae tham khảo.
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/l01hnuccx...jR_QDxA8a?dl=0


thx b nhe, mih dag can cai này

----------


## Vanhiep96

> Có ít tài liệu về manual biến tần share cho ae tham khảo.
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/l01hnuccx...jR_QDxA8a?dl=0


Cam ơn bác ạ

----------

